# online bike show 2007



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

lets post our new creations old creations and what ever else i havent seen one in awhile so lets have one.


i dont know im bored and thought loking at bikes would be fun so post them up and we will have some one judge just on characteristics of the bikes you all know how to do it by now but if not its mostly explained 


bike name
name 
theme
class
year



classes:

custom 
radical 
street
mild
original
projects

other shows:

frames (just frame)

rims (just rims)

custom parts (just parts)


post all to show all


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

chris2low
corona extra
street
1967 schwinn stingray


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

chris2low
dimond plate
custom
custom


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

and your the winner....goodbye


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

ok thats pretty gay so .... anyone else wanna post besides what CHILLY WILLY posted


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ehh fk this shit.. im not down..

chris2hoe wins all the categories..
he wins by default..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 27 2007, 08:43 PM~8655279
> *ehh fk this shit.. im not down..
> 
> chris2hoe wins all the categories..
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 27 2007, 08:43 PM~8655279
> *ehh fk this shit.. im not down..
> 
> chris2hoe wins all the categories..
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :worship:


----------



## BROWN CHEVY (Aug 19, 2007)

TOUGH CROWD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I WOULD PUT MINE IN IF OTHER PEOPLE DID..


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

man i remember these they were good but there was to much drama ! and noe is the originator


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

YEA I FELT SORRY 4 HIM..


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 27 2007, 10:00 PM~8655955
> *man i remember these they were good but there was to much drama ! and noe is the originator masterdebater
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

MR.NO LIMIT
BIZARRO
STREET TRIKE
2000 schwinn


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

J-DIRY
THA VIKEN BIKE
street
1999 schwinn


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

FAT MIKE
THA BLACK NIGHT
street


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

LIL D
THA GREEN LANTERN
MID
2000 schwinn


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Aug 27 2007, 10:08 PM~8656018
> *MR.NO LIMIT
> BIZARRO
> STREET TRIKE
> ...


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

IM ALWAYS DOWN! EXCAIBUR BITCHES!!!!


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

Miguel Espinoza
Bike Name: Up in Smoke
Amigos Bike Club 
San Diego, California
Mild Custom
Schwinn Stingray


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

stillspinnin
original
69 schwinn stingray fastback


----------



## woodenfrog (Oct 27, 2005)

woodenfrog
flow
not shure wat class,,maybe custom
77 sears trike


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Str8crazy80

Trike Name: Cruisin in style

Frame: 95' Kent Lowrider

Class: Semi Custom

Club: Tiempos Locos C.C.

http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/str8crazy80/


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Str8crazy80

Trike Name: Sweet Dreams

Frame: Roadmaster

Class: Spec. intrest

Club: Tiempos Locos C.C.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

bike name Pirate Bike
name Tony O
theme Pirates of the Caribean
class 16" Semi
year :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

bike name Tombstone II
name Tony O
theme Tombstone 
class 16" Radical
year 2006


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

bike name Lil Devil
name Tony O
theme Lil Devil
class 12" 
year Schwinn Lil Tiger :dunno: Dunno what year


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Juangotti
Bike Name:Red Dangerous
THEE ARTISTICS Bike Club
Fort Worth TX
Mild Custom
Schwinn 1967 Stingray









and NO LIMIT those are not schwinns.


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

whats the prize gonna be. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 28 2007, 04:06 PM~8661906
> *whats the prize gonna be. :biggrin:
> *


A penis in your mouth :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin+Aug 29 2007, 12:06 AM~8661906-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: You asked for that one :roflmao:


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

:biggrin: 










full custom build in the early 2000

post more pic later


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

niceeeeee


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 28 2007, 05:11 PM~8661950
> *:roflmao:  You asked for that one :roflmao:
> *


if thats the prize then tony you must want it badly. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 28 2007, 04:19 PM~8662019
> *if thats the prize then tony you must want it badly. :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

a oldie butgoodie pics!!! lol


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin+Aug 29 2007, 12:19 AM~8662019-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn it :banghead: 

Ok Clerverlos you win Best of Show, go over there and open up :buttkick:


----------



## chavez.elc69 (Jul 19, 2007)

i don't know what to call it yet
95 lowrider frame
should be radical or full custom
no car club
engraved all gold parts


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

OMG!!!!!!! thats my new favorite right there!! ^^^^^^ loving that frame.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

You said a class for frames so i'll throw mine in :dunno: for judging it's under construction

Frame:Aug. 79' SCHWINN

Class: Street

Paint: N/A

Club: TIEMPOS LOCOS C.C.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

RAIDERSEQUAL
STREET
ELITE BC





















































AND IT KINDA SEEMS TO ME THAT ALOT OF PEOPLE DONT KNOW WHAT CATEGORY THEIR BECAUSE I C ALOT OF "STREET" BIKES WIT BONDO :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## dough boy (Jun 12, 2007)

red wine


----------



## dough boy (Jun 12, 2007)

2nd to last pic was a mistake


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 28 2007, 10:05 PM~8665561
> *RAIDERSEQUAL
> STREET
> ELITE BC
> ...


i love this bike


----------



## mtl city (Nov 6, 2005)

LB
BikeName : AfricaDreamz
Mtl
MildCustom
the bike is a Leader


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

when is this finshing up and who is judging cos my bike will be 100% finshed in couple days. so yall have to wait for me :biggrin:


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 28 2007, 05:24 PM~8662059
> *Damn it :banghead:
> 
> Ok Clerverlos you win Best of Show,  go over there and open up :buttkick:
> *


lol your a fool!!! you missed me didny you?


:biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

Skinnischwinn
1979 Schwinn Midget
16" Street


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

bike looks better whit the new frame


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 28 2007, 04:24 PM~8662059
> *Damn it :banghead:
> 
> Ok Clerverlos you win Best of Show,  go over there and open up :buttkick:
> *


Its stilltippin not that fool Clerverlos.


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 29 2007, 05:58 PM~8671783
> *Its stilltippin not that fool Clerverlos.
> *


i forefit. tonyo you can have it.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Aug 30 2007, 01:00 AM~8671805
> *i forefit. tonyo you can have it.
> *


:nosad:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 29 2007, 06:03 PM~8671830
> *:nosad:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

chris2low 
72 spoke fan wheels
beaded


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Aug 30 2007, 04:36 AM~8673634
> *chris2low
> 72 spoke fan wheels
> beaded
> ...


Beaded wheels are cool :thumbsup:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

class: 20 in semi custom
club:HYPNOTIZED


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

* My Daughters Entry
1996 tri-cycle 
(Special Intrest)
Kings Ransom











*


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

PINNACLE
16" Radical 
Toyshop built


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Pinnacle Display sign.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 30 2007, 05:02 PM~8680777
> *PINNACLE
> 16" Radical
> Toyshop built
> ...


damn i thought that bike was 20" all this time


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Best Fender Brace Category


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Best Bedroom Dresser?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

The Playboy Bike
24'' Full
Owner Cut N 3's



































[/quote]


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 30 2007, 05:07 PM~8680810
> *Best Bedroom Dresser?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

THIS IS LIL CASHMONEY
MILD
95 LOWRIDER
DALLAS LOWRIDERS BC


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

SCARFACE
STREET
68 SCHWINN STINGRAY
DALLAS LOWRIDERS BC


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

WICKED DREAMS
16'' FULL
LOWRIDER
DALLAS LOWRIDERS BC


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

D-TOWN BLUES
95 LOWRIDER
MILD TRIKE
DALLAS LOWRIDERS BC


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

MORE DALLAS LOWRIDERS BIKES!!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

DALLAS LOWRIDER
STREET BIKES!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

DAMN LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 30 2007, 07:48 PM~8682341
> *DAMN LOOKING GOOD HOMIE
> *


THANK HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Aug 30 2007, 09:13 PM~8682517
> *THANK HOMIE!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I thought we were posting our own bikes that we have in possession.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

YEA


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 1 2007, 12:27 AM~8688009
> *I thought we were posting our own bikes that we have in possession.
> *


x2


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 30 2007, 04:05 PM~8680802
> *Best Fender Brace Category
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH CHROMED AND SHIPPED? :0


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 31 2007, 02:27 PM~8688009
> *I thought we were posting our own bikes that we have in possession.
> *


I KNOW BUT NOT ALL OF US MEXICANS HAVE COMPTERS!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

uh O.K. on another not whos judging.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 30 2007, 05:02 PM~8680777
> *PINNACLE
> 16" Radical
> Toyshop built
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Custom forks


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 31 2007, 02:04 AM~8680795
> *damn i thought that bike was 20" all this time
> *


It is, he phucked up or is trying to get in my category for the online bike show :nono:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 31 2007, 07:19 PM~8689021
> *
> Custom forks
> *


4 sale 25.00 plus ship


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Aug 30 2007, 07:29 PM~8681754
> *SCARFACE
> STREET
> 68 SCHWINN STINGRAY
> ...


I THOUGHT U SOLD THIS BIKE????


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

cadillac_pimpin
20in mild
legions 
wizard style 2......soon to be called striptease....


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 31 2007, 05:39 PM~8689123
> *I THOUGHT U SOLD THIS BIKE????
> *


I DID BUT ITS STILL IN THE CLUB.


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

Owner Cut N 3's









YOU KNOW THIS IS MY FAVORITE


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Aug 31 2007, 08:34 PM~8689366
> *Owner Cut N 3's
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Aug 31 2007, 07:34 PM~8689366
> *Owner Cut N 3's
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THE BACK SKIRT AND SEAT REAL CLEAN


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Who is judging? When is the last day of submission?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 31 2007, 08:35 PM~8689689
> *Who is judging? When is the last day of submission?
> *


CAN I CAN I CAN I LMFAO J/P :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 31 2007, 10:35 PM~8689689
> *Who is judging? When is the last day of submission?
> *


this is becoming more of a "post up your bike topic" rather than a online bike show. :uh:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Who's gonna go up for O.G. besids stillspinnin


----------



## jgooseh7 (Dec 4, 2003)

Aquemini
26 in 
Nobility bike club 
toy shop built


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

20" semi custom
"smile now cry later"
lowlife-biker aka Emilio


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jgooseh7_@Sep 1 2007, 07:26 AM~8691258
> *Aquemini
> 26 in
> Nobility bike club
> ...



:0 what the hell is going on toyshop is 16in and now ur 26


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

MIS-UNDERSTOOD
20" FULL
NOT IN A CAR CLUB
S.A.K(STEEL A HATER KUSTOMS)


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

20 inch Full custom









20 inch semi custom


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

20 inch Full custom









20 inch semi custom


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

SPECIAL INTERIEST I GUESS IDK


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 31 2007, 10:35 PM~8689689
> *Who is judging? When is the last day of submission?
> *


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Sep 1 2007, 12:03 PM~8692360
> *20 inch Full custom
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 COMPITION. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

20 inch semi custom









is it spraypainted.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 31 2007, 07:25 PM~8689635
> *  :thumbsup:
> *



how many trophies have u received with this FABULOUS bike


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Sep 1 2007, 11:17 PM~8694567
> *how many trophies have u received with this FABULOUS bike
> *


so far 2 shows 2 1st place trophies :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>ill put my sons n
20" semi</span>


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 1 2007, 10:20 PM~8694311
> *:0 COMPITION. :biggrin:
> *


THESE BIKES ARE FUCKING GAY. FUCK THAT PUTO!!!!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

HA HA! :cheesy:


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 2 2007, 09:17 AM~8695869
> *THESE BIKES ARE FUCKING GAY. FUCK THAT PUTO!!!!!!!
> *


lets see your bike :biggrin: and what the fuck you puto!~!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

20''semi
marlven star 70s
IMG]http://www.layitlow.cc/images/016/1100_0975.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

UNDER CONSTRUCTION
class: not sure. (tank, capped behind seatpost, skirts, bottom tube removed and going to be replaced)
parts: thinking just all store bought, and custom forks.
paint: thinking purple base, some murals if i can find someone too hook it up
completion date: next year sometime :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 2 2007, 09:17 AM~8695869
> *THESE BIKES ARE FUCKING GAY. FUCK THAT PUTO!!!!!!!
> *


lil fat ass shit talker we got here..

the blk bike is clean.. with some paint and chrome that bike is nice..
better then the lil rust bucket you got.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

***RETRACTION***
OUT OF RESPECT


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

CLASS-FULL CUSTOM
PARTS-CUSTOM,ENGRAVED
NAME-ROYAL IMPRESSIONS
CLUB-LO*LYSTICS C.C/B.C


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nice


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

THANKS.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

needs some face parts lmfao j/p


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

LIKE WHAT PARTS FACED?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

dam fo thats hella clean


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

2oin FULL CUSTOM








CLASS-I DONT NO
MURALS FROM FRONT 2 BACK 
NAME GRIM REAPER


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 3 2007, 02:26 PM~8703777
> *CLASS-FULL CUSTOM
> PARTS-CUSTOM,ENGRAVED
> NAME-ROYAL IMPRESSIONS
> ...


nice


now all u need is some wild ass striping and some silver and gold leafing


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 3 2007, 04:22 PM~8704727
> *nice
> now all u need is some wild ass striping and some silver and gold leafing
> *


YOUR READIN MY MIND DOGGIE..BUT ITS BEEN KINDA HARD SINCE ANGELO HASENT BEEN IN TOWN..


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

is this show over yet? :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

probaly never.. chris2hoe neva gets online.. probaly dont even know whos judging..


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

CLUB=THEE ARTISTICS B.C


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2007, 11:26 PM~8706909
> *probaly never.. chris2hoe neva gets online.. probaly dont even know whos judging..
> *


saw him in off topic a half hour ago.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 4 2007, 04:56 PM~8714748
> *
> *


dam how many times people gonna post this :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 4 2007, 08:38 PM~8716136
> *dam how many times people gonna post this :uh:
> *


4 you :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 4 2007, 08:44 PM~8716213
> *4 you  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 3 2007, 03:50 PM~8703968
> *LIKE WHAT PARTS FACED?
> *


some forks and sissy bar :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Sep 4 2007, 07:44 PM~8716213
> *4 you  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 4 2007, 05:53 AM~8706578
> *is this show over yet?  :dunno:
> *


x2


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

we should pick someone to judge.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 6 2007, 01:12 AM~8722979
> *we should pick someone to judge.
> *


I elect Noe :thumbsup:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 5 2007, 06:12 PM~8722981
> *I elect Noe  :thumbsup:
> *


thats 2 for noe, any one else


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

FUCK THIS SHOW!!!!!!!!!! EVERYONE IS JUST GOING TO COMPLAIN ANYWAYS!!!!!!


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

how about some one makes a poll and who ever fills like voteing will so and will well let the people be the judges and choose there favorite


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 5 2007, 06:21 PM~8723039
> *how about some one makes a poll and who ever fills like voteing will so and will well let the people be the judges and choose there favorite
> *


make a poll then


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Sep 5 2007, 04:22 PM~8723048
> *make a poll then
> *


what the fuck for i didnt post a bike and i was against this stupid show ! theres no point of doing we all know its a waste of time and its just going to piss people and or there going to get inpatient and start bitching and crying because they didnt win or there not judging the onlike bike show blah blah blah :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

FUCK THIS TOPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

CAN WE GET THIS TOPIC LOCKED ! AND THAT WILL END THIS STUPID ONLINE SHOW IT WAS OKAY WHEN NOE DID IT THE FIRST TIME BUT ALOT OF US LEARNED ARE LESSON FROM IT :angry:


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 5 2007, 03:29 PM~8723100
> *what the fuck for i didnt post a bike and i was against this stupid show ! theres no point of doing we all know its a waste of time and its just going to piss people and or there going to get inpatient and start bitching and crying because they didnt win or there not judging the onlike bike show blah blah blah  :uh:
> *


if i dont win ill be pist :angry: 


j/k this is starting to get old why start some think and not finsh it


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Sep 5 2007, 03:12 PM~8722981-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nah, i think if noe wanted this kind of stress, then he would have hosted this show himself again....


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 5 2007, 03:21 PM~8723037
> *FUCK THIS SHOW!!!!!!!!!!  EVERYONE IS JUST GOING TO COMPLAIN ANYWAYS!!!!!!
> *


my thought exactly....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

O.K. I forfit my bike from the show


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 6 2007, 01:30 AM~8723110
> *FUCK THIS TOPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


tsk tsk :nosad:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 6 2007, 03:15 PM~8731751
> *O.K. I forfit my bike from the show
> *


so do i oh hold i did not post it lmfao


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 3 2007, 02:26 PM~8703777
> *CLASS-FULL CUSTOM
> PARTS-CUSTOM,ENGRAVED
> NAME-ROYAL IMPRESSIONS
> ...


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

hummmmm......... i wonder if i should put my old bike in this contest. i havent shown in over 2 years.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Sep 8 2007, 08:10 PM~8747676
> *hummmmm......... i wonder if i should put my old bike in this contest. i havent shown in over 2 years.
> *


Do it bro.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I GUESS MINE TOOK FULL CUSTOM. :uh:


----------



## jgooseh7 (Dec 4, 2003)

Yep and i dominated the 26 in. class and pinnacle won 16 in class


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jgooseh7_@Sep 8 2007, 08:06 PM~8748307
> *Yep and i dominated the 26 in. class and pinnacle won 16 in class
> *


DID I DESERVE TO WIN?


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

FULL CUSTOM:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :nosad:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Sep 9 2007, 12:18 PM~8751170
> *FULL CUSTOM:
> 
> 
> ...


dam thats clean


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

what i think you should of placed.......


street
1.raidersequal
2.gabriel scarface 
3.chris 2 low

mild
1.cadillac pimpin
2.lil cash money (gabriel scarface)
3.no entry

semi
1.screwston tx
2.up in smoke
3. 73 monte

full
1.aquemini
2.cleverlos
3.death dealer

radical
1.pinnacle 
2.chavezelc69

16instreet
1.skinnischwinn

16in semi
1. tony o

16in full
1.gabriel scarface

16in radical
1.tony o

12 in 
tony o

mild trike
1.d town blues gabriel scarface
2.str8 crazy
3.mr no limit

semi trike
1.wooden frog

26/24 in 
1.cut n 3s

special intrest
1.str8 crazy
2.prophecy ceo
3.da squid

original
1.still spinning


best paint 
pinnacle

best mural
tony o

best body mods
chavezelc69

best graphics 
pinnacle

best of show
1.pinnacle
2.aquemini
3.tony o

best judge
cadillac pimpin :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 14 2007, 01:13 AM~8787620
> *what i think you should of placed.......
> street
> 1.raidersequal
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 14 2007, 08:13 AM~8787620
> *what i think you should of placed.......
> street
> 1.raidersequal
> ...


This is a proud moment in my life :tears:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jgooseh7_@Sep 9 2007, 06:06 AM~8748307
> *Yep and i dominated the 26 in. class and pinnacle won 16 in class
> *


Pinnacle is a 20" bike


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 13 2007, 10:13 PM~8787620
> *what i think you should of placed.......
> street
> 1.raidersequal
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Aug 27 2007, 10:08 PM~8656018
> *MR.NO LIMIT
> BIZARRO
> STREET TRIKE
> ...



YEAH I TOOK THIS TRIKE OUT IN NM BUT IT WAS ALL TRIKES PUT TOGETHER DONT MATTER WHAT CLASS AT LEAST I WALKED AWAY WITH SECOND THEIR HOMIE TOOK FIRST HE HAD AUDIO AND VIDEO DONT MATTER ITS ALL AND GOOD FUN HERES A PIC OF MY TRIKE ITS DIRTY SINCE I DIDNT CLEAN IT FROM THA NM SHOW


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

OH YEAH ITS FULL CUSTOM I BUILT THE WHOLE BIKE ONLY BEEN SHOWING FOR HALF A YEAR


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Sep 14 2007, 05:44 PM~8789512
> *OH YEAH ITS FULL CUSTOM I BUILT THE WHOLE BIKE ONLY BEEN SHOWING FOR HALF A YEAR
> *


it needs some laser cut parts :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 14 2007, 09:05 AM~8789640
> *it needs some laser cut parts :thumbsup:
> *


YES IT DOES NEED LASER CUSTOM PARTS I MIGHT BE HITTING YOU UP AFTER THE SUPER SHOW WHEN THINGS SETTLE DOWN


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Sep 14 2007, 06:21 PM~8789730
> *YES IT DOES NEED LASER CUSTOM PARTS I MIGHT BE HITTING YOU UP AFTER THE SUPER SHOW WHEN THINGS SETTLE DOWN
> *


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 14 2007, 12:13 AM~8787620
> *what i think you should of placed.......
> street
> 1.raidersequal
> ...


 :biggrin: my Daughter will be happy with that


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 14 2007, 12:13 AM~8787620
> *what i think you should of placed.......
> street
> 1.raidersequal
> ...



NO WAY I GOT SECOND TO HIM.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn I didnt place


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 15 2007, 12:32 AM~8792033
> *Damn I didnt place
> *


Better Luck..............










:dunno:


:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ahahahahahaha bitch ahahahah


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 15 2007, 01:33 AM~8792372
> *ahahahahahaha bitch ahahahah
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 14 2007, 12:13 AM~8787620
> *what i think you should of placed.......
> street
> 1.raidersequal
> ...


That makes me 3 for 3  :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Kool i got second in my class and my nice got first for her first time


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 13 2007, 11:13 PM~8787620
> *what i think you should of placed.......
> street
> 1.raidersequal
> ...



THANKS 4 "1rst." PLACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOMIES :biggrin:







:yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :wave: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

TEQUILA SUNRISE
1964 schwinn stingray full custom
tweed seat, candy tangerine w/gold pearl and candy purple graphics


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 18 2007, 10:29 PM~8821384
> *TEQUILA SUNRISE
> 1964 schwinn stingray full custom
> tweed seat, candy tangerine w/gold pearl  and candy purple graphics
> ...




should be semi, but looks good either way


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

so that turned out well i was waiting on ten pages to judge and still won 3rd ok for me what about u all


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 13 2007, 10:13 PM~8787620
> *what i think you should of placed.......
> street
> 1.raidersequal
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

WHEN IS THE 2008 ONLINE BIKE SHOW????


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

never


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 16 2008, 10:07 PM~9714598
> *WHEN IS THE 2008 ONLINE BIKE SHOW????
> *


yea thats what i want to know :0


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 16 2008, 10:29 PM~9715451
> *never
> *


never say never


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 16 2008, 11:59 PM~9715793
> *never say never
> *


 :yes: x2


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

there needs to be one with a wards and shit like that lol online hmmmmm


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 27 2007, 08:39 PM~8655215
> *and your my weiner....thank god  i love you
> *


 :uh: fuken ***


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

If there's an online bike show this year the first place winners in all categories will recieve a free TNT head badge with design of their choice. Best of show winner will get a free sissybar, handlebars, or forks their choice of one of those. Bikes must be current, no 1980s or 1990s bikes. 

Those are rules I'm setting if anyone's up for it? :dunno: I don't care who judges, it could be Socios, Noe, Taco, Toyshop, Bone Collector, ATX Legions again...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

:0   




> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 17 2008, 07:17 AM~9717431
> *If there's an online bike show this year the first place winners in all categories will recieve a free TNT head badge with design of their choice.  Best of show winner will get a free sissybar, handlebars, or forks  their choice of one of those. Bikes must be current, no 1980s or 1990s bikes.
> 
> Those are rules I'm setting if anyone's up for it? :dunno:  I don't care who judges,  it could be Socios, Noe, Taco, Toyshop, Bone Collector, ATX Legions again...
> *


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

so when does this start my bike is ready and waiting lol


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

JUNE/JULY/AUGUST :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 17 2008, 09:17 AM~9717431
> *If there's an online bike show this year the first place winners in all categories will recieve a free TNT head badge with design of their choice.  Best of show winner will get a free sissybar, handlebars, or forks  their choice of one of those. Bikes must be current, no 1980s or 1990s bikes.
> 
> Those are rules I'm setting if anyone's up for it? :dunno:  I don't care who judges,  it could be Socios, Noe, Taco, Toyshop, Bone Collector, ATX Legions again...
> *


no og's


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@Jan 17 2008, 03:39 AM~9717070
> *:uh: fuken ***... so what i like choking on dick
> *


Right


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

i'm down  :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jan 17 2008, 10:37 PM~9718929
> *no og's
> *



Yes to OGs. I meant no bikes that you used to own that have been sold 3 or 4 times like Freaky Behavior, that don't count :nono:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

well lets git this poppin


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 17 2008, 08:17 AM~9717431
> *If there's an online bike show this year the first place winners in all categories will recieve a free TNT head badge with design of their choice.  Best of show winner will get a free sissybar, handlebars, or forks  their choice of one of those. Bikes must be current, no 1980s or 1990s bikes.
> 
> Those are rules I'm setting if anyone's up for it? :dunno:  I don't care who judges,  it could be Socios, Noe, Taco, Toyshop, Bone Collector, ATX Legions again...
> *



i think i could do it, just keep the damn post and replies out of the damn topic, just post bike pics, owner, and bike info


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

start a new topic pics of bikes and owner info only when we gonna start let me know


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 17 2008, 04:51 PM~9720755
> *i think i could do it, just keep the damn post and replies out of the damn topic, just post bike pics, owner, and bike info
> *


 :yes: and thay can leave all thejokes and bullshit they want to here in this topic


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas+Jan 17 2008, 04:51 PM~9720755-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 17 2008, 02:39 PM~9719343
> *all the pics in my avatar are how i want to look like after i get a sex change this way i can go down on my club oops i mean be down for my club
> *


sexy :biggrin:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

do we have to have recent pics because i aint got no camera :uh:

p.s. if anyone has any pics of my bike at the super show can u please send me some

i didnt take none of my bike :uh:


----------

